# Municipal Sewer Main Inspections



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Just curious if anyone here has the equipment for city main inspections. I have been approached multiple times to inspect, but I dont have the equipment. Im looking at going down that road but I have some questions if anyone can help me out with that.

I would be purchasing a sewer crawler and a new jetter for 6-8 Inch lines.

Thanks


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's where a visit to the WWETT show would have paid off.

Next one is in February.

Not sure of other large shows


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, Im bummed i missed out on it. Just wondering if anyone has any familiarity with a crawler. I do a lot of main inspections for realtors and home owners; we give detailed reports. 

The transition to the larger pipe with the correct equipment shouldn't change how I do the inspections and catalog the footage. But there are a lot of crawlers out there...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm surprised your municipality doesn't do their own. The guys out here have their own crawler and van setup.

I'd probably be hesitant to spend the money on it due to the fact that if they can ever afford it, they will probably do it in-house.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

My municipality is around 13,000 we don't televise our sewers. We try to wait until we have a few spots to look at, then contract it out.

That is an expensive piece to have sitting around. Our guy uses a crawler with a HD camera, and provides recording to us. No idea what he charges.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The area I used to work in was 6500. (city population) 22,000 county

The area I'm working in now is around 7600. (city population) 28,000 county

I'm guessing maybe the smaller municipalities are cheaper to do in house because the systems aren't so big, you don't have to dedicate a full time employee to doing only sewer camera jobs? Maybe the guy that does them has 3 or 4 other unrelated tasks to complete during the week.

Or maybe it just has to do with the age of the systems? Holy crap these lines are 80 years old and we are having to check their condition weekly . . . That might show a cost savings.

Who knows . . .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking at the new deep trekker sold by S1E. They just came out with a 6" model and is designed for one man use.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Its not for my town/city; they do it in house with the van setup. Im mainly interested in working for the large contractor and enginering firms that install the stuff. They need the work check for quality control.

Im an looking at the deep trekker and the Insight Vision Iris right now.


----------

